# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Windsurfing Bayern

## tutu

Hallo,

Ich bin ein franzsischen Windsurfer und wohne jetzt in Mnchen.
Ich mchte in Bayern Segeln und bin mit ein Paar Material hier gekommen!

knnten Sie mir ein Paar tips geben?
Wann? wo? Entsprechende Forum Diskussion, usw.

Beste Gre,
Louis

----------


## muceb

Hallo Louis.

Sieh mal unter www.windinfo.eu nach.

It‘s more local.....

Hang Loose MUCEB

----------


## Mich

Salut Louis, 

Windinfo - der Chatroom - ist eine gute Quelle! Ansonsten empfehle ich dir folgendes: Jede Windrichtung hat seinen See oder Spot. Eine gute bersicht findest du auch hier:https://www.surf-magazin.de/reise/de...t-guide-bayern

Kurz und grob: Wind aus West/ Sdwest - Ammersee (meist Herbst und Winter gut, aber kalt)
SdFhn - kochelsee ( Herbst, Winter, Frhjahr: fort, fantastique mais trs capricieux !)
Wind aus Nord/ Nordost & Ost mit Sonne - Walchensee (Mrz bis Oktober/ November)

Du kannst hier um Mnchen das ganze Jahr fahren - ich tue es - aber du musst bereit sein einige Kilometer zu fahren. 

Bonne glisse, 
Michel

----------

